# Viking Nemo vs Ozzie



## DylanK (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello

I will be buying my first yak soon and the viking ozzie and nemo looks the goods. I will be using it for fishing mainly, but the whole setup (yak,paddle,seat?) has to be under $750. I can get a nemo with seat, paddle and the nemo itself for $750 while the ozzie would be around $650.

My main question is what are the major differences between these two kayaks? I know the nemo is slightly larger, but other than that what justifies spending the extra $100?

I also like the dagger voyager although i cant find the price for it anywhere.

Thanks

Dylan


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

The voyager is closer to the grand mark...the nemo being a little bit bigger , means a bit more piece of mind , drier ride , stable , quicker - just , and most importantly...more room the better if fishing....easier to store gear and fish and also pimp out if need be ;-)


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a Nemo that I have started to pimp out. had it for 2 years. its light enough to get on car etc. I have a bow mount rod holder and 2 stern mount rod holders. Nice comfy seat. Being not as sleek as some yaks the chop from the wind can affect it a fair bit, but wind afffects all yaks to some degree. I am pretty happy with mine, but sooner or later I will get a bigger sleeker one. its nice and stable. But as the salesperson told me get the biggest possible because you will find you will be taking more and more stuff with you. Longer lighter yaks are easier to paddle. Good starter yak...


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

The best way of putting it is that a Nemo is an adult size Ozzie. If you are about 5'7 and under 70kg, the ozzie will be ideal, other than that the Nemo is the better choice, as it will take up to 130 kg and 6ft tall, and you have a little more space to put things

Cheers
Alex


----------



## DylanK (Mar 9, 2009)

Im 170cm and about 70kg so i guess its borderlining, expecially if i put on some weight lol. action1974, does the wind and chop affect the nemo more than it would other kayaks by alot?

If there are other kayaks in this price range i would be happy to consider them.

thanks for all the replies

Dylan


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Dylan,
if you can the best way to decide is to have sit in one of you can, even on the floor is fine, you will know from then.
When we are talking how kayaks are affected by the chop\swell\ wind etc, the princple is the longer and sleeker the design potentially the faster and easier it will be to paddle, the smaller and or shorter kayaks can tend to bob up and down cork like in a severe chop. This goes for all designs not just the nemo and ozzie.
I would still be pointing you toward the Nemo.

Cheers
Alex


----------



## DylanK (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok thanks for that. Problem is the shop doesn't have any in stock and has to order it, so i cant really sit in it. I might try some other stores to see if they have them in stock. 
Thanks again for all the info

Dylan


----------



## DylanK (Mar 9, 2009)

Well i went to a shop which had the ozzie and the nemo and the nemo seems the better choice. From the hull design though it looks like it might not track too straight while paddling?


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Alex has given you the best advice - then again he should - he's our dealer in brisbane !!...but anyway , my brother in law had never paddled in his whole 46yrs , got a neamo first up - took to it like a seasoned pro....paddled nice , straight and at a surprisingly good speed for its size....  ...go for it , you will be hooked !!


----------



## DylanK (Mar 9, 2009)

Alrite i thinkthe nemo is the one. Alex, may i ask where you work? I think i spoke to you in person a few days back.


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi DylanK - the Nemo is the way to go for these reasons - light, longer, easier to paddle, more room, and keeps you more dry. the ozzie isnt as good but it has it's advantages and disadvantages, the advantages are in the surf you can catch waves and have more fun but mostly the disadvavntages are - not as much room, the cockpit (were you sit in) fills with water when just sitting there maybe flicking lures so you are always going to get a wet bum, harder to paddle.

My recommendation is the NEMO as it is more of an allround kayak for fishing, paddling and having fun but also staying drier.

p.s. if you would like any other info just email me as i have both kayaks you are looking at (nemo and ozzie) that is how i know about the things mentioned above - Andrew


----------



## DylanK (Mar 9, 2009)

Would i be able to fish around coochi and the like in the nemo? 10/15 knots winds maybe?


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

yep - anything that feels comfortable is fine...the bigger kayaks will keep you drier and feel less an effort to paddle in chop - but the smaller ones do the job as well....just not great for offshore - anything in the bay is fine , as long as you are fine about it....a month or so ago , i watched a guy paddling a nemo over to coochie in 22knt winds....he was doing ok , but getting pretty wet....


----------



## DylanK (Mar 9, 2009)

Good to hear that its ok in the bay. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------

